# What type of peacock?



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Little bigger than an inch


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

if pure, http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=653

if really that small, might be hormoned.


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

That looks about right Ty


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

i concur... looks to be a Sulfur head but if it is only 1inch...
It has to be hormoned. Even the most dominant fish in a group
at that size usually won't show crazy color like that at 1inch.

I have noticed lately every african at chain stores like Petco and Petsmart
are hormoned. I saw a group of 8 OB Peacocks at about 1 inch at Petsmart
that were all ridiculously colored better than most full grown OB Peacok MALES.


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

i concur... looks to be a Sulfur head but if it is only 1inch...
It has to be hormoned. Even the most dominant fish in a group
at that size usually won't show crazy color like that at 1inch.

I have noticed lately every african at chain stores like Petco and Petsmart
are hormoned. I saw a group of 8 OB Peacocks at about 1 inch at Petsmart
that were all ridiculously colored better than most full grown OB Peacok MALES.


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Does it matter if it is hormoned? How do they do it


----------



## ricoo21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Definitely a Sulfur head!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

The only fs that carries decent selection of africans always gets their fish in hormoned as well. Its annoying because then even females will show some color & make getting a good ratio harder.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

12packdale said:


> Does it matter if it is hormoned? How do they do it


Steriods typically. It brings out more colour, longer fins at an early age.

The death rate in hormoned fish is typically higher than regular fish. In many cases, it is MUCH higher than normal. When these fish are hormoned, both the females and males take on male dominant colouration. It is possible you have a female, in which case the colour could fade, and never come back.


----------



## ricoo21 (Jun 3, 2010)

that s a sulfur hear cichlid, i have one just like it


----------

